# Repair ideas



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/9/18)

Hi everyone, 
I am trying to repair a lg microwave for a friend. The problem is simple but can't think of a fix. 
The latch is broken( in the pic) and the microwave won't work without it. 
Called lg and they want 440 for a new pannel. Dont want to do that because he can get a new one for around 1000. 

Now my first thoughts were to melt it and join it with a soldering iron, but this is a part that will be constantly used and my experience says this method won't work. 
Thought of steel putty but I don't think it will hold up pretty well or it will ? 
I am out of ideas, I don't mind if the end result is ugly but want that door mechanism to work.


----------



## jm10 (7/9/18)

Pvc Weld, Pratley 1 2 3, loctite plastic
I dunno what force both the products can hold but worth a try


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

Try some Pratley Epoxy. It's strong as shit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/9/18)

I have this. They claim it to be strong, I will be using it for the first time so don't know. 
I will do some research on the other products u mentioned first.






Sent from aPhone


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

I'm not sure if that will actually set on plastic. Perhaps read what it says in the little instruction manual?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> I'm not sure if that will actually set on plastic. Perhaps read what it says in the little instruction manual?


Says most hard surfaces, doesn't say plastic specifically. Let me check on their website.

Sent from aPhone


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Says most hard surfaces, doesn't say plastic specifically. Let me check on their website.
> 
> Sent from aPhone


Should work, then. Maybe give the surfaces a light sand before applying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Should work, then. Maybe give the surfaces a light sand before applying.


I am thinking of doing a combination of both. The pratley 123 on the broken plastic joint and then steel putty to reinforce the joint and provide support. If that doesn't work then I don't know what to do. I don't want it to break after i return it back to the owner, my "handyman" image in my family will be tainted.
One idea I had was to disable the door lock safety mechanism completely that way no need for this fix


----------



## Humbolt (7/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am thinking of doing a combination of both. The pratley 123 on the broken plastic joint and then steel putty to reinforce the joint and provide support. If that doesn't work then I don't know what to do.
> One idea I had was to disable the door lock safety mechanism completely that way no need for this fix


Best way is to just try it out yes, I agree.
LOL I don't think its a good idea to disable a safety device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (7/9/18)

Humbolt said:


> Best way is to just try it out yes, I agree.
> LOL I don't think its a good idea to disable a safety device



A Mechrowave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Bulldog (7/9/18)

Superglue and then sprinkle Bicarbonate of Soda over joint and a few more drops of superglue. Sets like concrete but first try on another scrap of plastic because it is almost impossible to clean off if not successful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Yagya (7/9/18)

I have used a soldering iron to melt the white tie-straps for minor fixing on my aquarium filters.
this was always my gotofix as it contains no toxins and really holds well under pressure.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Jos (7/9/18)

Get some abe epidermix 2 part epoxy - i fixed my golf trolley (and lots of other stuff) with it and its still holding 2 years down the line with it being used quite often. 

I see you now get it in smaller quantities also at builders - thinks its around R80 or so?

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (7/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> Superglue and then sprinkle Bicarbonate of Soda over joint and a few more drops of superglue. Sets like concrete but first try on another scrap of plastic because it is almost impossible to clean off if not successful.


We used to use this technique to join broken plastic parts of a motorbike. You are right, it sets like concrete but it's brittle and can't take sheer pressure. 
This part is going to take pressure when the button is pressed to release the door.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/9/18)

Did you get it to work? 
@faizay cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Did you get it to work?
> @faizay cheulkar


Yes !! Used pratley 123 to stick the plastic parts and then reinforced it with steel putty and left it to set for two days like the instructions suggested. Tested it today, it's strong !!! I can confidently say it's a fix that will last

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (15/9/18)

good.I had to use pins to reinforce one I fixed,but I came a little late to suggest that.
Glad you got it to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/9/18)

Pins ? Can u post some pics please, always good to learn new techniques. 

Sent from aPhone


----------



## jm10 (15/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Yes !! Used pratley 123 to stick the plastic parts and then reinforced it with steel putty and left it to set for two days like the instructions suggested. Tested it today, it's strong !!! I can confidently say it's a fix that will last



So what do i win


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/9/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have this. They claim it to be strong, I will be using it for the first time so don't know.
> I will do some research on the other products u mentioned first.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol my grandfather used this to create pot handles when they broke off. Lasted for years and best thing is that they never get hot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (16/9/18)

I see you fixed it. That latch usually pushes a little button that closes the circuit. I've done it on a washing machine where I closed the circuit and a coffee grinder where I removed the switch. 

I know their is a proper word for the switch, but too tired to remember

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/9/18)

micro switch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/9/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar I did it quite some time ago.
That buttons takes quite some pressure that's why it snapped. I used the pins over the shear points.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

